# Best Spanish language courses in Spain



## dsavva88 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of the best intensive Spanish courses and possible prices for a beginner?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's impossible to say what is best, because everyone has different needs and preferences.

There are lots of residential language schools for beginners and improvers all over Spain. Alternatively you can easily find one-to-one or small-group tutors wherever there are British immigrant communities. Where will you be based?


----------

